# Nur bestimmte LEDs in einem Streifen ansteuern



## Postman (29 Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Die Idee ist folgende:
Ich habe mehrere Regale mit Fächern in denen T-Shirts usw. sind, die ich unabhängig mithilfe von LED Stripes aufleuchten lassen will. 

Es ist ein Regal mit 10 Fächern und 3 Ebenen. Ich möchte also für ein Fach nur die LEDs von cm 40 - 60 aufleuchten lassen oder von 100 - 120cm

Gibt es eine Lösung wobei ich nicht 30 kleine Streifen verwenden muss, sondern einen langen bzw 3 Streifen nutzen kann, um ein bestimmtes Fach aufleuchten zu lassen? 

Die Steuerung ist in diesem Fall nicht ganz so wichtig. Ich habe einen Raspberry PI, Arduino und auch eine SPS zur Verfügung. Vorzugsweise würde ich gerne einen Raspberry verwenden.


Hat jemand eine Idee wie das machen kann? Gibt es dafür bestimmte LED Streifen? Wie bestimmt man welche LEDs leuchten würden?
Ich suche schon länger aber habe das nicht gefunden. 

Vielen Dank,
Mick


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (29 Dezember 2016)

Bei normalen LED Streife leider keine Chance. 
Du müsstest hingehen eine LED raus "Löten" die Leiterbahn unterbrechen, eine weitere Leitung dran machen... aber der Aufwand ist sicher größer als 30kleine Streifen...
Was machbar wäre.. aber auch begrenzt und wahrscheinlich nicht von der Stange zu bekommen, also wieder mit Arbeit Verbunden. 
RGB LEDs. Du musst nur die LEDs so haben das quasi jede LED nur eine Farbe kann. Dann hättest du zumindest schon mal etwas. Aber wie gesagt eher unwahrscheinlich. 
Bevor du jetzt wochenlang suchst, schneiden, löten kleben...


----------



## KingHelmer (29 Dezember 2016)

Sowas hier ginge sicher auch ganz gut....
https://shop.led-studien.de/de/pixel-digital-dmx/dmx-komponenten/led-flexband-dmx-5m-60LEDs


----------



## weißnix_ (29 Dezember 2016)

Ich bin immer wieder begeistert, welch wertvolle Ressource dieses Forum doch ist.
Vor allem, wenn einem als Einzelkämpfer die Ideen ausgehen


----------



## hucki (29 Dezember 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder begeistert, welch wertvolle Ressource dieses Forum doch ist.
> Vor allem, wenn einem als Einzelkämpfer die Ideen ausgehen


*ACK*

Wie wahr, wie wahr!


----------



## blue0cean (29 Dezember 2016)

ich nutzte die Streifen von dmx4all.de mit einer EL6581 wobei die von KingHelmer auch cool sind durch die "gröbere" Aufteilung benötigst Du hier nicht so viele Adressen. 
Noch was zu LED Streifen:
- Stromaufnahme, die ist schon mal >1 Ampere/ Meter
- Kühlung, sehr helle LED Streifen wenn möglich auf Metall oder Alu Streifen kleben damit ist die Wärmeabfuhr besser ergo auch die Lebensdauer
- Wertige Netzteile, bei LED's sind nicht so Träge wir Lampen da sieht man Regelschwankungen oder Flimmern leider sehr deutlich


----------



## Senator42 (29 Dezember 2016)

wenn du raspi & arduino kannst, dann vielleicht mit :
WS2812 5050  (suche das bei ebay)

Prog. beispiele gibts wie sand am meer, oder mein versuchstprogramm für arduino.

bedenke: viele Leds brauchen aber dann auch strom

Beispiel  0,5m  72 Leds  ca 4,5 A  bei 5V:  
http://www.ebay.de/itm/50cm-72-RGB-...153982?hash=item51b7cf197e:g:gDIAAOSwY45UR0W8

Vielleicht ein PC-Netzteil nehmen, könnte genug liefern.
Welche Brücke man man schliessen muss (einschalten) ist im web auch ersichtlich.


----------



## Matze001 (30 Dezember 2016)

Darfs auch was von Tinkerforge sein?

https://www.tinkerforge.com/de/shop/bricklets/led-strip-bricklet.html

Dazu noch:

LED Stripes

https://www.tinkerforge.com/de/shop/rgb-led-strip-ws2812.html

Masterbrick

https://www.tinkerforge.com/de/shop/bricks/master-brick.html

Und wenn es nicht via USB an z.B. den Pi soll eine 

WLAN Master extension:

https://www.tinkerforge.com/de/shop/master-extensions/wifi-v2-master-extension.html

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Postman (9 Januar 2017)

Erstmal herzlichen Dank für die vielen Nachrichten.
Eure Antworten haben meine Frage beantwortet. 

Ich habe gesehen, dass es LED Stripes gibt die kleine chips drauf haben, die man dann einfach z.B. mit einem Raspberry PI ansteuern kann.
Hier ein Beispiel http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/252348296430?lpid=106&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true

Danke und bis zum nächsten Mal!
Weiter so!


----------



## Senator42 (10 Januar 2017)

dickes 5V Netzteil nicht vergessen.
I = P/U    Bsp.: 50W/5V = 10A  ( bei 5 Meter )

Leistungsaufnahme: 10W / m
LED-Quantität: 32 LED / m
32 * 3 *0,02A = 2A
2A * 5V = 10W
also braucht eine Zelle mit rot,grün,blau   3*20mA  + ein wenig für den chip.
+ raspi.


----------



## Postman (10 Januar 2017)

Danke für die Erinnerung


----------

